# toro polar trac



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

Looking for a way to increase our productivity on a large scale commercial shopping centers sidewalks this winter. We need the machine to be able to be used year round to justify the purchase. I was looking at the Toro Grounds Master 7200 with the Polar Tracs and snow blower. 

Anyone have experience with this machine? What was the productivity like with this machine. Right now we have a 48" cub cadet snow thrower and then 2-3 shovelers as well. I was thinking if we got this we would possibly be able to increase my productivity and then just need 1 or 2 guys with shovels/small blowers and salters.

How does the machine hold up in heavier snows? Light snows, etc.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I looked at one briefly........until they told me a price. For what they want you could buy a dedicated lawn machine & a dedicated snow machine, take a real nice vacation & put money in the bank.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

A front mount JD or Kubota will work really well. We have a Kubota 2560 with a 5ft blade and tailgate spreader and it will work miracles on sidewalks. We always found snowblowers way to slow for mall sidewalks as it was so much faster just to shove the snow off the curb,


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

bristol, I'm considering the Groundsmaster 360 instead of the PolarTrac. I like the PolarTrac, but think the 360 is a better unit. I mowed with one for a week this spring and was very happy with it. Comes to about the same price as the Polar. 

RLM, I know it depends on what one purchases, but IMO this is easy to justify, for me at least. (Having the cash is the problem) 

Basically at $15K for an Exmark Lazer diesel with a bagger system. 
Around $20K for an RTV\Gator setup with a Boss V. 
Each one gets used for part of the year. (for me, I already have enough UTVs, I don't need another) Figure the mower 6-7 months, the UTV 3 months in the winter, who knows how much in the summer. Might be a little, might be a lot. 

So I can invest $35K into 2 pieces of equipment that will be used partially throughout the year or $35K into 1 piece that gets used the majority of the year. 

Good luck bristol, let us know what you do. The 4 wheel steering on the 360 is awesome, it takes pretty much all the learning curve out of learning how to mow without tearing turf or spinning on hills, etc. It climbs like a mountain goat.


----------

